# My Teeny Tiny MAC collection.



## MandieSays (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't been active on this forum in a while.  I made an account about three and half years ago and was active for a long time, then I died off.  Just recently, I came back.  The other night, I decided to make a new account and just start fresh.  Since my old pictures likely don't work anymore anyway, I'm going to post a new picture of my teeny tiny MAC collection.  I don't get to go by the MAC counter often (once a year because that is about how often I'm in the center where the nearest one is.)  And I usually don't have a ton of money, so, I'm very slowly working up my collection.  







*EYESHADOWS*
+ Black Tied
+ Coppering

*LIPSTICKS*
+ Myth

*PAINTS*
+ Bare Canvas

It's not a bad basic collection.  I enjoy all of them. I don't use the Coppering or the paint often, but I use the Black Tied regularly (when I do wear makeup, which isn't often.) I like MAC and I can't wait to extend my collection.


----------



## Melxo (Feb 21, 2010)

Everyones gotta start somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my collection isnt the biggest either. 

Welcome back!


----------



## blusherie (Feb 21, 2010)

I only have a few products too. Welcome back!!!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome back. You just have to remember that everyone has to start somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have 2 foundations lol


----------



## mani23 (Feb 22, 2010)

My MAC collection isn't that big either but I'm working on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome back!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 22, 2010)

nice collection its nice to only keep what your going to use.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

You've got some great staples.  And you have Black Tied in that gorgeous Lure packaging!


----------



## Junkie (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome little collection - I started off with eyeshadows and expanded from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome back!


----------



## MandieSays (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, thanks everyone!  I am glad to know that I am not the only one with a small collection!  I think these are the perfect starters for me.  If I never get anything else, these will always be great!  Though, I plan on getting a lot more when I have money and opportunity!!  

MzzRach, it is beautiful packaging, isn't it?!  I would have been happy with the black, but I'm not complaining about the green!

Junkie, I think that a few different eyeshadow will definitely going to be my next haul.  I'm in the process of making a list of everything I want so that I can start collecting it!


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

Cute lil collection Im sure it will grow in no time.


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## boyzeroo (Mar 15, 2010)

That's good so far for a start. I only have like 1 MAC item at the moment but i've been collecting other makeup from Smashbox, Benefit and Make Up For Ever. I plan to build my MAC collection as time progresses.


----------



## notuptoyou (Mar 15, 2010)

Oooh nice start!! 

I'm sure it'll build up more quickly than you can imagine!

Keep at it =D


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 15, 2010)

Haha just look at the collections out now, thoses will help you build your collection faster then you can think!HAHA I know it build mine! HAHAH  Now i am a full-fledged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA!


----------

